# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين : هذه صيغة مبتدعة

## ريم الغامدي

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين – رحمه الله رحمة واسعة – : 
كان النبي إذا أتاه ما يسره قال : الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات 
وإذا كان بالعكس قال : الحمد لله على كل حال . 
أما ما اشتهر عند العامة الحمد لله الذي لا يحمد على مكروه سواه فهذه صيغة مبتدعة 
شرح صحيح مسلم

----------


## أبو القاسم المحمادي

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله تعالى: وقد كان من هدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه إذا أصابه ما يسره قال: (الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات)، وإذا أصابه خلاف ذلك قال: (الحمد لله على كل حال). وهذا هو الذي ينبغي أن يقوله الإنسان. أما ما اشتهر على لسان كثيرٍ من الناس حيث يقول إذا أصيب بمصيبة: الحمد لله الذي لا يحمد على مكروهٍ سواه، فهي عبارةٌ بشعة، ولا ينبغي للإنسان أن يقولها؛ لأن هذا يعلن إعلاناً صريحاً بأنه كارهٌ لما قدر الله عليه، وفيه شيء من التسخط وإن كان غير صريح، ولهذا نقول: ينبغي لك أن تقول ما كان النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم يقول، وهو: (الحمد لله على كل حال).

----------


## عبد الله الفقيه

جزاك الله خيراً.

----------


## المسلم الحر

بارك الله فيكم جميعا على هذه الفائدة

----------


## محب اهل الحديث

جزاك الله خيراً.

----------


## ريم الغامدي

جزاكم الله خيراً
 وبارك فيكم

----------


## أبومليكة

جزاك الله خيرا   وهل هناك زيادة فى أخر ه كقول (ونعوذ بالله من حال هل النار) وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

[quote=أبو القاسم المحمادي;361074] أما ما اشتهر على لسان كثيرٍ من الناس حيث يقول إذا أصيب بمصيبة: الحمد لله الذي لا يحمد على مكروهٍ سواه، فهي عبارةٌ بشعة، ولا ينبغي للإنسان أن يقولها؛ لأن هذا يعلن إعلاناً صريحاً بأنه كارهٌ لما قدر الله عليه، وفيه شيء من التسخط وإن كان غير صريح.[/quote]
الله المستعان: قول القائل:"الحمد لله الذي لا يحمد على مكروه سواه" لا يظهر والله اعلم انه اعلان صريح بانه كاره و متسخط للقدر بل هي تعبير عن كراهة طبعية للمصائب والالام طبعت عليها النفوس ومن هذا الباب "كتب عليكم القتال وهو كره لكم"والحديث القدسي"ما ترددت.... يكره الموت و اكره مساءته" ثم الذي الذي يظهر من العبارة ان قائلها يحمد الله على هذه الحال المؤلمة المكروهة طبعا فهي بمعنى قول:"الحمد لله على كل حال "اي مكروهها و محبوبها فليتأمل والعلم عند الله تعالى.

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

جزاكم الله خيرًا جميعًا.
وحقيقة لم يتبين لي وجه البدعة في هذا الدعاء فشكر الله وحمده من العبادات التي تجوز بأي عبارة تأديها ، وإن كان الأفضل الالتزام بالسنة وما ورد فيها فهي كالدعاء يجوز بأي صيغة لكن يفضل فيه الالتزام بما ورد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تحقيقًا للسنة والتأسي برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، نعم لا يجوز للإنسان أن يلتزم بصيغة واحد لم ترد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يتجاوزها ، ولا يجوز له أن يعتقد أن حمد الله على المصائب لا يجوز إلا بهذه الصيغة فيكون بذلك شرع ما لم يأت عليه دليل ، أما الحكم على هذا الفعل بالبدعة هكذا مطلقًا ففي النفس منه شيء ، وليت الأخت ريم تنقل لنا نص كلام الشيخ من الشرح المذكور فإنه ليس بين يدي الآن ، والنص الذي نقله الأخ أبو القاسم ليس فيه الحكم بالبدعة.
أما بالنسبة لكون هذه العبارة ((إعلانا صريحًا في أنه كاره لما قدر الله عليه)) فأمر يحتمل غير ذلك ويحتاج إلى قرينة من حال المتكلم بها فقد يقولها إنسان وهو فعلا في غاية الرضا ومقصوده أن الله يحمد على المكروه الذي يظهر للإنسان أنه مكروه كما يشكر على الخير ويحمد عليه ، لأنه يعلم ما يصلح الإنسان في عاجله وآجله، فهو مستحق للحمد على كل حال.
فكلام الشيخ صحيح إن شاء الله لكنه ليس على إطلاقه ، بل بحسب حال الشخص.
والالتزام بما ورد في الدعاء والاقتصار عليه هو الدين والورع.
والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو القاسم المحمادي

لما طرحه الإخوة من إشكالات، حول رؤية الشيخ في الدعاء بـ(الحمد لله الذي لا يحمد على مكروه سواه)، انقل هذا النقل المبارك، فأقول:
 قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله تبارك وتعالى: كان من هدي النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم أنه إذا جاءه ما يُسر به قال: «الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات»، وإذا جاءه خلاف ذلك قال: «الحمد لله على كل حال»، وهذا هو الذي ينبغي للإنسان أن يقول عند المكروه «الحمد لله على كل حال».
 أما ما يقوله بعض الناس: (الحمد لله الذي لا يحمد على مكروه سواه) فهذا خلاف ما جاءت به السنة به، قل كما قال النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام: «الحمد لله على كل حال»، أما أن تقول: (الذي لا يحمد على مكروه سواه) فكأنك الآن تعلن أنك كاره ما قدر الله عليك، لأن نسبة المكروه إلى الله كأنه يعطي التوجع، فإذا قلت: «على كل حال»، شمل، ولذلك يقول العلماء: من سوء الأدب أن تقول: (أن الله خالق الحمير والكلاب والأقذار)، ولكن قل: (الله خالق كل شيء)، أو تجيب من سأل، يقول لك: (من خلق الحمار؟)، فتقول: (الله)، أما تنص على شيء من هذه الأشياء المستقبح ذكرها تنسبه إلى الله فهذا فيه شيء من سوء الأدب، فإذا قلت: (الحمد لله الذي لا يحمد على مكروه سواه)، صار المعنى أنك ضجر من تقدير الله عز وجل.
ثم إنه حمد ناقص لأن قولك: (على مكروه سواه)، تعبير يدل على قلة الصبر، أو على الأقل على عدم كمال الصبر، وأنك كاره لهذا الشيء.
فالتعبير به واضح على مضادة ما أصابه من الله عز وجل، وأنه كاره له، وأنا لا أقول إن الإنسان لا يكره مما أصابه من البلاء، بطبيعة الإنسان أن يكره ذلك، لكن لا تعلن هذا بلسانك في مقام الثناء على الله، بل عبر كما عبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
 والإنسان لا شك في أنه في هذه الدنيا يوماً يأتيه ما يسره، ويوماً يأتيه ما لا يسره، فإن الدنيا ليست باقية على حال، وليست صافية من كل وجه، بل صفوها مشوب بالكدر، نسأل الله أن يكتب لنا ولكم بها نصيباً للأخرة، لكن إذا أتاك ما يسرك فقل: «الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات»، وما يسوؤك فقل: «الحمد لله على كل حال».

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> لما طرحه الإخوة من إشكالات، حول رؤية الشيخ في الدعاء بـ(الحمد لله الذي لا يحمد على مكروه سواه)، انقل هذا النقل المبارك، فأقول:
> قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله تبارك وتعالى: كان من هدي النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم أنه إذا جاءه ما يُسر به قال: «الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات»، وإذا جاءه خلاف ذلك قال: «الحمد لله على كل حال»، وهذا هو الذي ينبغي للإنسان أن يقول عند المكروه «الحمد لله على كل حال».
> أما ما يقوله بعض الناس: (الحمد لله الذي لا يحمد على مكروه سواه) فهذا خلاف ما جاءت به السنة به، قل كما قال النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام: «الحمد لله على كل حال»، أما أن تقول: (الذي لا يحمد على مكروه سواه) فكأنك الآن تعلن أنك كاره ما قدر الله عليك، لأن نسبة المكروه إلى الله كأنه يعطي التوجع، فإذا قلت: «على كل حال»، شمل، ولذلك يقول العلماء: من سوء الأدب أن تقول: (أن الله خالق الحمير والكلاب والأقذار)، ولكن قل: (الله خالق كل شيء)، أو تجيب من سأل، يقول لك: (من خلق الحمار؟)، فتقول: (الله)، أما تنص على شيء من هذه الأشياء المستقبح ذكرها تنسبه إلى الله فهذا فيه شيء من سوء الأدب، فإذا قلت: (الحمد لله الذي لا يحمد على مكروه سواه)، صار المعنى أنك ضجر من تقدير الله عز وجل.
> ثم إنه حمد ناقص لأن قولك: (على مكروه سواه)، تعبير يدل على قلة الصبر، أو على الأقل على عدم كمال الصبر، وأنك كاره لهذا الشيء.
> فالتعبير به واضح على مضادة ما أصابه من الله عز وجل، وأنه كاره له، وأنا لا أقول إن الإنسان لا يكره مما أصابه من البلاء، بطبيعة الإنسان أن يكره ذلك، لكن لا تعلن هذا بلسانك في مقام الثناء على الله، بل عبر كما عبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
> والإنسان لا شك في أنه في هذه الدنيا يوماً يأتيه ما يسره، ويوماً يأتيه ما لا يسره، فإن الدنيا ليست باقية على حال، وليست صافية من كل وجه، بل صفوها مشوب بالكدر، نسأل الله أن يكتب لنا ولكم بها نصيباً للأخرة، لكن إذا أتاك ما يسرك فقل: «الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات»، وما يسوؤك فقل: «الحمد لله على كل حال».


ما أجمل هذا النقل وأحسنه وأوفاه ، رحم الله الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمة واسعة وجعل مثواه الجنة.
أحسن الله إليك أخانا المحمادي ونفع بك.

----------


## أبو القاسم المحمادي

سئل الشيخ  عبد الرحمن بن ناصر البراك حفظه الله تعالى، السؤال التالي:
ما حكم قول: (الحمد لله الذي لا يحمد على مكروه سواه)؛ لأنني سمعت أنه منهي عنه بسبب أنَّ فيه سوء أدب مع الله، ويتضمن إعلاناً تاماً أنك تكره ما قضى الله؟.
فأجاب : أما قول القائل: (الحمد لله الذي لا يحمد على مكروه سواه)، فكذلك ليس هو من الحمد المشروع، بل الحمد ينبغي أن يكون مطلقاً فيقول المسلم: (الحمد لله رب العالمين)، (الحمد لله على كل حال)، (الحمد لله على السراء والضراء).
 ثم إنَّ قوله: (إنه تعالى لا يحمد على مكروه سواه)، ليس بمستقيم، فإن الذي يؤدب ولده بالضرب ونحوه يحمد على ذلك، وإن كان الضرب مكروهاً بموجب الجبلة، فالولد يحمد والده على تأديبه، وكذلك من يفعل ما يوجب حداً أو تعزيراً إذا أقيم عليه الحد الذي يردعه، فإن الذي يفعل ذلك يحمد وإن كان إقامة الحد والتعزير موجع ومؤلم، ولكن الذي فعل هذا المكروه يحمد على ذلك لأنه محسن ومصلح وفاعل لما أمر به.
 والحاصل: أنَّ هذه العبارة لا ينبغي ذكرها في الدعاء أو الحمد، بل يحمد الإنسان ربه بالصيغ الشرعية المأثورة، وعلى الوجه المشروع، والله أعلم.
وقالت اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء: (قول: (الحمد لله الذي لا يحمد على مكروه سواه)، قول صحيح، ولا حرج فيه)، توقيع: عبد العزيز بن عبد الله آل الشيخ ، صالح الفوزان، بكر أبو زيد، عبد الله بن غديان. 
وسئل الشيخ  عبد الكريم الخضير حفظه الله تعالى، السؤال التالي:
هل تصح هذه المقولة: (الحمد لله الذي لا يحمد على مكروه سواه)؟
فأجاب: أما من حيث المعنى فهي صحيحة؛ لأن المكروه قد يكون مكروهاً في أمر الدنيا ويرتب عليه ثواب عظيم في أمر الآخرة، فيحمد الله -جل وعلا- على كون هذه العاقبة له في أخراه، وأما من صدر منه أي عمل مكروه فإنه لا يحمد عليه، وأما الله -جل وعلا- إذا حصل في تقديره بالنسبة لك شيء تكرهه فهو محمود باعتبار العاقبة، فأنت تحمده من هذه الحيثية، وليس في أفعاله -جل وعلا- شر محض.
فالأمر يا إخوة فيه سعة بحمد الله تعالى، ولكن عليك بالدعاء الوارد، لأنه خير  لك من الدعاء المصطنع، فكيف ترضى لنفسك أخي أن تترك دعاء دعا به أسوتك صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم تتجه إلى دعاء اصطنعه الناس من عند أنفسهم؟، (أتستبدلون الذي هو أدنى بالذي هو خير)!.
اترك الإجابة لك أخي المبارك ...

----------


## أمة القادر

جزاكم الله خير على النقل الطيب
أيمكن القول أن خلاصة ردود العلماء تدل على أن المأخذ هو ترك الذي هو خير ـ سنة رسول الله ـ و استبداله بما هو أدنى فكيف اذا عُلم أنه سوء أدب مع الله أيضا.. و ليس لنا اذا علمنا ذلك أن نتعبد الله به ؟

وفقكم الله

----------


## أبو حمزة مأمون السوري

مثله نسبة الشر لله :
{ وَأَنَّا لا نَدْرِي أَشَرٌّ أُرِيدَ بِمَنْ فِي الأرْضِ أَمْ أَرَادَ بِهِمْ رَبُّهُمْ رَشَدًا } قال ابن كثير أي: ما ندري هذا الأمر الذي قد حدث في السماء، لا ندري أشر أريد بمن في الأرض، أم أراد بهم ربهم رشدا؟ وهذا من أدبهم في العبارة حيث أسندوا الشر إلى غير فاعل، والخير أضافوه إلى الله عز وجل. وقد ورد في الصحيح: "والشر ليس إليك".

----------


## زياني

*الحمد لله الذي ابتلى عباده بالخير والشر فتنة، فهو القائل في كتابه:<كُلُّ نَفْسٍ ذَائِقَةُ الْمَوْتِ وَنَبْلُوكُمْ بِالشَّرِّ وَالْخَيْرِ فِتْنَةً وَإِلَيْنَا تُرْجَعُون>، قال ابن زيد في تفسيرها: نختبركم بما تحبُّون لننظر كيف شكركم ، وبما تكرهون لننظر كيف صبركم"، وفي صحيح مسلم أن الله خلق المكروه يوم الثلاثاء، وهو الله وحده الذي لا يُحمد على مكروه سواه، فقد قال ابن أبي الدنيا في كتاب الشكر حدثنا أحمد بن عبيد التميمي قال: " قال أعرابي: الحمد لله الذي لا يحمد على المكروه غيره "،* 
*ومن المعلوم أن الله يبتلي عباده بالخير والمكروه، وهو الذي لا يُنسب إليه الشر على وجه الذم والتسخط، أو الإحتجاج بالقدر على فعل الشرور، وهو خالق كل شيء، وهو وحده الذي يُحمد على الجميع،* *فإن المرء إذا أصابه غيره بمكروه فإنه يبغضه، بخلاف الله تعالى فهو المحمود على كل حال:* 
*فقد خرج مسلم: في الزهد باب: المؤمن أمره كله خير عن صهيب مرفوعا برقم (2999) : "عجبا لأمر المؤمن إن أمره كله له خير، وليس ذاك لأحد إلا للمؤمن، إن إصابته سراء شكر، فكان خيرا له، وإن أصابته ضراء صبر، فكان خيرا له"،* 
*وخرجه البيهقي في شعبه عن أبي إسحاق عن عمر بن سعد عن أبيه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " عجبت للمؤمن إن أعطي، قال: الحمد لله فشكر، وإن ابتلي، قال: الحمد لله فصبر فالمؤمن يؤجر على كل حال حتى اللقمة يرفعها إلى فيه "،* 
*وخرج البيهقي عن شعبة وقيس عن حبيب بن أبي ثابت عن سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، قال: " أول من يدعى إلى الجنة الذين يحمدون الله في السراء والضراء "،* 
*وخرج البيهقي عبد الله بن صالح حدثني معاوية بن صالح عن أبي حلبس يزيد بن ميسرة أنه قال: سمعت أم الدرداء تقول: سمعت أبا الدرداء يقول: سمعت أبا القاسم صلى الله عليه وسلم ما سمعته يكنيه قبلها ولا بعدها، يقول: " إن الله عز وجل، قال: يا عيسى ابن مريم إني باعث بعدك أمة إن أصابهم ما يحبون حمدوا وشكروا، وإن أصابهم ما يكرهون احتسبوا وصبروا، ولا حلم ولا علم"،* 
*وخرج عن أم النعمان عن عائشة رضي الله عنها حدثتها عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: " إن نوحا عليه السلام لم يقم عن خلاء قط إلا، قال: الحمد لله الذي أذاقني لذته، وأبقى منفعته في جسدي، وأخرج عني أذاه "،*
*وروى ابن وهب عن عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم قال: ذكر بعض أصحاب أهل العلم، أن في بعض الكتب التي أنزل الله جل وعز، قال: " سروا عبدي المؤمن فكان لا يأتيه شيء يحبه إلا قال: الحمد لله الحمد لله ما شاء الله . قال: روعوا عبدي المؤمن قال: فلا يطلع عليه طليعة من طلائع المكروه إلا قال: الحمد لله الحمد لله، قال الله عز وجل: أرى عبدي يحمدني حين روعته كما يحمدني حين سررته أدخلوا عبدي دارا عندي كما يحمدني على كل حال"،* 
*وروى أحمد بن حازم أنا جعفر بن عون عن الأعمش عن حبيب بن أبي ثابت ثنا شيخ لنا أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا جاءه شيء يكرهه قال : « الحمد لله على كل حال » وإذا جاءه شيء يعجبه قال : « الحمد لله المنعم المفضل الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات »،*
*وروى عبد الله بن وهب أنا سليمان بن بلال حدثني عمرو عن محصن بن علي الفهري عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : « إذا سأل أحدكم ربه مسألة فتعرف الاستجابة فليقل : الحمد لله الذي بعزته وجلاله تتم الصالحات ، ومن أبطأ عنه من ذلك شيء فليقل : الحمد لله على كل حال »،* 
*وروى إسرائيل عن محمد بن عبد الله بن أبي رافع عن أبيه عن عمه عبيد الله بن أبي رافع عن علي رضي الله عنه قال : كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا رأى ما يكره قال : الحمد لله على كل حال وإذا رأى ما يسره ، قال : الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات".*
*وروى منصور بن صفية عن أمه صفية بنت شيبة عن عائشة قالت كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا رأى ما يحب قال الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات وإذا رأى ما يكره قال الحمد لله على كل حال"،* 
*ورور الوليد بن مسلم عن زهير بن محمد حدثني منصور بن صفية عن أمه صفية بنت شيبة عن عائشة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم كان إذا رأى شيئا مما يحب قال ربنا بنعمتك تتم الصالحات فلك الحمد وإذا رأى شيئا مما يكره قال الحمد لله على كل حال"،* 
*وفي الصحيحين عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال قال رجل لأتصدقن بصدقة فخرج بصدقته فوضعها في يد سارق فأصبحوا يتحدثون تصدق على سارق فقال اللهم لك الحمد لأتصدقن بصدقة فخرج بصدقته فوضعها في يدي زانية فأصبحوا يتحدثون تصدق الليلة على زانية فقال اللهم لك الحمد على زانية لأتصدقن بصدقة فخرج بصدقته فوضعها في يدي غني فأصبحوا يتحدثون تصدق على غني فقال اللهم لك الحمد على سارق وعلى زانية وعلى غني فأتي فقيل له أما صدقتك على سارق فلعله أن يستعف عن سرقته وأما الزانية فلعلها أن تستعف عن زناها وأما الغني فلعله يعتبر فينفق مما أعطاه الله"، فحمد الله على هذه الأمور التي يكرهها الناس وإن كان فيها خير كما في الآية.*
*والمسألأة تحتاج لمزيد بسط، وقد كتبت هذا عن عجل،*
*أبو عيسى الزياني الجزائري*

----------


## أبو الوليد الغزي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمان أمين

عبارة: الحمد لله الذي لا يحمد على مكروه سواه، لا نعلم مانعاً من استعمالها، إلا أن الأفضل أن يقول العبد إذا رأى ما يكره: الحمد لله على كل حال؛ لأن ذلك هو الوارد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، رواه ابن ماجه وغيره.
وقد ذكر الشيخ ابن عثيمين- رحمه الله- أن الحمد بهذه العبارة حمد ناقص، وذكر أنه لا ينبغي التعبير بها؛ لما يدل على قلة الصبر أو عدم كماله.

فقال -رحمه الله- في شرح رياض الصالحين: إن ها هنا كلمة شاعت أخيراً عند كثير من الناس وهي قولهم: الحمد لله الذي لا يحمد على مكروه سواه. هذا حمد ناقص؛ لأن قولك: على مكروه سواه تعبير يدل على قلة الصبر، أو على الأقل على عدم كمال الصبر، وأنك كاره لهذا الشيء، ولا ينبغي للإنسان أن يعبر هذا التعبير، بل ينبغي له أن يعبر بما كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يعبر به فيقول: الحمد لله على كل حال. أو يقول: الحمد لله الذي لا يحمد على كل حال سواه. أما التعبير الأول فإنه تعبير واضح على مضادة ما أصابه من الله عز وجل وأنه كاره له، وأنا لا أقول إن الإنسان لا يكره ما أصابه من البلاء، بطبيعة الإنسان أن يكره ذلك، لكن لا تعلن هذا بلسانك في مقام الثناء على الله، بل عبر كما عبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. انتهى.
وبهذا الاعتبار الذي ذكره الشيخ فمن كانت هذه حاله من قلة الصبر، فلا شك أنه أقل مرتبة ممن قال الله فيهم: الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ (156) البقرة. وقال: الَّذِينَ قَالَ لَهُمُ النَّاسُ إِنَّ النَّاسَ قَدْ جَمَعُوا لَكُمْ فَاخْشَوْهُمْ فَزَادَهُمْ إِيمَانًا وَقَالُوا حَسْبُنَا اللَّهُ وَنِعْمَ الْوَكِيلُ (173) آل عمران. وقال: ... فَصَبْرٌ جَمِيلٌ وَاللَّهُ الْمُسْتَعَانُ عَلَى مَا تَصِفُونَ (18) يوسف.
وكذلك من كانت حاله من قلة الصبر، فإنه يلوم غيره عما أصابه مما اقترفت يداه، بل الواجب عليه أن يصبر على المصيبة التي أصيب بها بسبب ذنبه، وأن يرجع إلى الله فيتوب إليه، ويستغفره من ذنبه.
فقد روى مسلم من حديث أبي ذر- رضي الله عنه- والذي في آخره قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: فمن وجد خيراً، فليحمدِ الله، ومن وجدَ غيرَ ذلك، فلا يلومنَّ إلاَّ نفسَه.

قال ابن رجب الحنبلي -رحمه الله- في جامع العلوم والحكم: إنْ كان المرادُ: مَنْ وجدَ ذلك في الدُّنيا، فإنَّه يكونُ حينئذٍ مأموراً بالحمد لله على ما وجده من جزاءِ الأعمال الصالحة الذي عجل له في الدُّنيا، كما قال: {مَنْ عَمِلَ صَالِحاً مِنْ ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنْثَى وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ فَلَنُحْيِيَنَّ  هُ حَيَاةً طَيِّبَةً وَلَنَجْزِيَنَّ  هُمْ أَجْرَهُمْ بِأَحْسَنِ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ}، ويكون مأموراً بلوم نفسه على ما فَعَلَتْ من الذُّنوب التي وجد عاقبتها في الدنيا، كما قال تعالى: {وَلَنُذِيقَنَّ  ُمْ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ الأَدْنَى دُونَ الْعَذَابِ الأَكْبَرِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ}، فالمؤمن إذا أصابه في الدُّنيا بلاءٌ، رجع على نفسه باللوم، ودعاه ذلك إلى الرجوع إلى الله بالتوبة والاستغفار، وفي " المسند " و" سنن أبي داود " عن النَّبيِّ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال: ((إنَّ المؤمنَ إذا أصابه سَقَمٌ، ثمَّ عافاه الله منه، كان كفَّارةً لما مضى مِنْ ذُنوبه، وموعظةً له فيما يستقبلُ من عمره، وإنَّ المنافق إذا مرض وعوفي، كان كالبعيرِ عَقَلَه أهلُه، وأطلقوه، لا يدري لِمَ عقلوه ولا لِمَ أطلقوه)). انتهى.
منقول

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> جزاك الله خيرا   وهل هناك زيادة فى أخر ه كقول (ونعوذ بالله من حال هل النار) وجزاكم الله خيرا



نعم، بارك الله فيك وقعت هذه الزيادة عند الترمذي: (3599)، وابن ماجه: (3804)، وعبد بن حميد: (1420)، من طرق عَنْ مُوسَى بْنِ عُبَيْدَةَ، عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ ثَابِتٍ، عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ به ...

قال الترمذي: (هذا حديث غريب من هذا الوجه).
قلت: فيه: موسى بن عُبيدة ضعيف، كذا جهالة: محمد بن ثابت.
وعند الخرائطي في مكارم الأخلاق: (1059)، من طريق مُوسَى بْنِ عُبَيْدَةَ، عَنِ الْقَاسِمِ بْنِ مِهْرَانَ، عَنْ عِمْرَانَ بْنِ حُصَيْنٍ، قَالَ: كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ: (اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ حَالِ أَهْلِ النَّارِ).
وفيه موسى بن عُبيدة ضعيف كما تقدم، وخالف فجعله من مسند عمران.
وعند البيهقي في الدعوات الكبير: (374)،  أخبرنا أبو زكريا بن أبي إسحاق المزكي أخبرنا أبو الحسين أحمد ابن عثمان بن يحيى الأدمي حدثنا أبو قلابة- يعني الرقاشي عبد الملك بن محمد حدثنا عبد الصمد بن عبد الوارث حدثنا أبي عن حسين المعلم عن عبد الله بن بريدة عن ابن عمر أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (كان إذا تبوأ مضجعه قال الحمد لله الذي كفاني وآواني وأطعمني وسقاني ومن علي فأفضل الحمد لله على كل حال أعوذ بالله من حال أهل النار).

قلت: قال ابن حجر كما في النكت الظراف: (5/ 443 حاشية تحفة الأشراف)، (وقد أخرجه الخرائطي في: (مكارم الأخلاق)، من رواية أبي معمر، عن عبد الوارث بهذا السند فقال: عن ابن عمران، وقال بعده: (فقال له أبو علي المعرى: كنت حدثت به مرة فقلت: عن ابن عمر، فقال: لا، ذاك خطأ، إنما هو ابن عمران).
قلت: (القائل ابن حجر) وابن عمران ما عرفته، وهذا علة قادحة، فإن أبا معمر أثبت من عبد الصمد، وعبد الصمد أقدم سماعًا من أبيه من أبي معمر).

----------

